# Shardaroba Camp Site - Teversal



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

We are staying for the weekend (18th May) at Teversal, Shardaroba Camp site. Anyone else in that area call and say hello.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Say hello to the Camp Comandant from me Suzy :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

I am not mentioning your name!!!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Best decision you ever made ,apart from the Damon :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

I had some help with the decision not to mention your name, it was the wanted poster on his website!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Geo

Don't worry Geo, he has been culled, MHF style


stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

He came very close to being KILLED, Forgive the ryme but I think Russell had a Tussel too 8O


----------

